# FSW 2014-September Applicants- Let's network here



## aks2010 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi,

My application was received at CIC on September 23, 2014.

Seems will have to wait at least until December to hear any news.


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

aks2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My application was received at CIC on September 23, 2014.
> 
> Seems will have to wait at least until December to hear any news.




11 Sep here 
Yes December is the month !


----------



## m5singh (Oct 17, 2013)

Mine is 15th Sept.


----------



## maitryee (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone:
How far have you all reached. I got my file number on 12 Feb 2015. How long do I have to wait?
Regards,
MD


----------

